# Frp



## abcoe524 (May 18, 2015)

I had a customer asked me if I could replace 16 FRP boards for them. I haven't hung Frp in forever, does anyone know what the going rate is per board to hang it?


----------



## abcoe524 (May 18, 2015)

* A customer ask me*


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Just the install should be 2 man days, and demo would be one and you might put 2 hours in for touch of the walls. If he gets done sooner good for you. Don't forget misc trims staples and glue.


----------



## abcoe524 (May 18, 2015)

Perfect thankyou


----------



## HUMANHORSE (Jun 4, 2015)

*Projects in FLA*

Hey ABCOE, I had a project in Miami to do a venetian (liquid marble) finish that has been cancelled, do you know of anything where you are? prefer taping, but anything substancial would work, ([email protected])


----------

